# tesser



## tesser (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a Craftsman router model #315.275000 that spun the bearing in the lower bearing plate. Anyone know where I might find a lower bearing plate? I hate to throw the whole router out as the rest is in fine shape. Thanks to all and God bless ya'll.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I'm sure the experts will jump in soon


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tesser said:


> I have a Craftsman router model #315.275000 that spun the bearing in the lower bearing plate. Anyone know where I might find a lower bearing plate? I hate to throw the whole router out as the rest is in fine shape. Thanks to all and God bless ya'll.


welcome Tesser..
I trust you have contacted sears for what you need w/o success....
were you at least able to get a replacement bearing???

if the bearing still fits the plate w/o any sloppiness you might be able to seat it w/ one or two drops of Locktite gray...
and you need to change the bearing...
other wise there may be a new Bosch router in your future...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a fairly old model number so I'm guessing the part isn't available. It was made for Sears by Ryobi but I don't know if that will help you find one. The bearing should be generic. I would try Stick's suggestion or some metalized epoxy to lock it in place. Eventually you have to look at replacing it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tesser.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

tesser said:


> I have a Craftsman router model #315.275000 that spun the bearing in the lower bearing plate. Anyone know where I might find a lower bearing plate? I hate to throw the whole router out as the rest is in fine shape. Thanks to all and God bless ya'll.


From my own experiences with SEARS, YOU need to just buy a new router and keep this old one for parts. I have 3 Craftsman Routers @ the moment: I am very lucky they all still work. :surprise:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Tesser. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

As others have indicated, getting parts for older power tools from Sears is akin to searching for the Holy Grail... both impossible to find.

As Charles stated, the bearing should be a generic item. If you have an industrial supply house, or even a shop that repairs small electric motors, you should be able to source the bearing thru them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.

Sometimes you have to pick your battles. Do you have the time and skill to repair it or throw it away and go buy a new one that will serve you for many years to come?

The Bosch 1617EVSPK comes to mind. Oh yeah, I have two if those combos! :surprise::grin:


----------



## vinnied (May 20, 2015)

*from vlnce S.D. SD*

Just take the berring out look up berring shop inthe yellow pages take it to them they will take care of you,if you have to tighten it up just peen around the edge a fue times , NOT VERY HARD


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...YOU need to just buy a new router ..."
*+3*
Bosch 1617EVSPK


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tesser, welcome to the forum.

If you can afford to, I would buy a new router. There are so many small to medium routers on the market for a reasonable price.

You say you are trying to find the plate, but a replacement bearing may be all you need.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

daninvan said:


> "...you need to just buy a new router ..."
> *+3*
> bosch 1617evspk


+4...


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Tesser


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Tesser. I agree with several others, buy a new router.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sears does list a bearing plate for this model..:

SECTION "A" Diagram & Parts List for Model 315275000 Craftsman-Parts Router-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

#12 for 11.50?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

$11.50 would be close to the break point for me with that router. Much more than that and it wouldn't be worth it. That was one of Sears routers that only came with a 1/4" collet and I think it was only 9 amps. In perfect working order it's only worth maybe $50 absolute max.


----------



## tesser (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks all. Bearing plate was plastic or some kind of non metal product. Will just JUNK it. All ready had bought new one. Never buy another power tool from Sears. Hand tools only.


----------

